# Anyone add a belt clip like on the P3AT?



## Centralloan (Jul 30, 2009)

hello all... my 1st post here... i have a pm9 and wanted to know if anyone has tried to add a little belt clip for concealment similar to the one that is on the Kel Tec P3AT?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I am wondering the same thing. I have been "mexaican carrying" my p-9, and after spending 140 bucks and a 3 month wait for the custom IWB holster, I find that it makes the THIN Kahr too fat! I've been thinking about adding a belt clip to it as it is very easy to just slip the thing in my waist as I am heading out of the house.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife and I find that the belt clip available from Kel-Tec for my wife's P3AT buries the pistol much too deeply inside our pants.
The Kel-Tec clip for their 9mm seems to be in pretty close to the correct place, but we've never used it, so we can't say for sure.

We both have used clips from Clipdraw, and we recommend _some of them_ to you.
The Clipdraw "universal" clip attaches by means of adhesive strips, so it may be placed anywhere on a gun to suit your particular concealment desire. The adhesive _really_ holds, and can be depended upon without fear, and yet it also may be removed pretty easily when you want to. Clipdraw sells the "universal" kind for use on semi-autos, but it works well on small-size revolvers too.
The Clipdraw model for S&W J-frame revolvers is the best of the lot. It attaches securely with a screw, supplied, which fits into an existing hole on the J-frame, behind the triggerguard.
The "universal" model made specifically for revolvers is, we think, not so good. It places the gun too deeply into one's pants.
The Clipdraw for the M1911 was quite uncomfortable to use, in my personal opinion. It placed the pistol badly (although not too deeply), and it allowed the gun to move around somewhat.

Clips like those Kel-Tec and Clipdraw sell are perfectly safe to use, assuming that you keep your intrinsic "safety mechanism" (the one inside your head, right between your ears) fully engaged at all times.
_These clips are not for pocket carry._ They are safe and effective only when used at the waist. We have tested, and proved to our complete satisfaction, that one's pants (or skirt) protects a gun's trigger from accidental activation as well as does any holster.


----------



## Centralloan (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered the Clipdraw yesterday... seems like a good solution... will follow up after use.... thanks for the tip...


----------

